# baby skin color



## wishiwas

Since the day she was born, I've gotten lots of comments on my baby's "tan" skin and even questions from the nurses about what she was mixed with. Husband is irish and I'm polish, so we're both quite pale lol. Hubby does have a miniscule amount of indian, but its just a small amount. She was somewhat jaundiced in the beginning, but now at two weeks old I don't notice any yellow under fluorescent lighting, but I'm still getting comments on her skin. Sometimes its a ruddy reddish/pinkish color when she's warm or has been crying, but mostly its still tan. Hubby's mom said he was a "dark" baby, and my dad has said the same about my brother. I guess I'm just wondering where all the pigment is coming from, or if it takes a while for it to go away? She was a little premature, so I was thinking maybe that has something to do with it? I'm really baffled!


----------



## lilly77

no advice really - just wanted to say that my LO (in my avatar) also has quite 'tan' skin - i tan easily in the sun and DH goes pretty dark so i'm guessing it's from my DH.. but my son is REALLY pale! 
your lo is gorgeous btw :flower:


----------



## bumpy_j

Joel was very tanned at first for a few weeks, he looked jaundiced but tests proved that he wasn't. Now he is paler than me (and i'm ghostly). I'm also half polish and half italian so was hoping that he got tanned skin from further down the line in my family but no such luck!


----------



## XJessicaX

My LO is almost olive skinned!! Both my husband and I are fair haired but we tan easily. My LO was jaundiced a few days after birth and even once the jaundice had completely gone my midwife still commented that my LO looked yellow! I even got asked once in Tescos whether my LO had a suntan!


----------



## BabySeal

My son has a bit of a darker skin tone than OH or I. But I have some of the tall-dark-handsome types on my mothers side of the family.

I got comments from FIL saying in a rude questioning tone "seems to be a little dark complected don't you think?" to OH when I was 10 feet away. PP hormones sure got the best of me at that moment, he is so racist we all know what that comment was referring to.

And we had OHs ex AND friend both make comments about getting a paternity test. Psh 

Not sure when it happened, but his skin tone paled up a bit. Not that he was dark by any means.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was also jaundiced at birth & it took 10 days to clear. His skin was also darker than ours, but it started to get lighter while growing up & now his skin is pale, but it tans easily. I dont tan easily, my skin burns under the sun but DH's skin tans easily.


----------



## wishiwas

Well I feel better! I know most people aren't trying to be rude, but when they see me and LO's father right in front of them I feel as though they are implying something!

Babyseal, that is terrible! How rude of all of them! I've had the paternity test suggested, but only as a joke (I think). But wow, that was inconsiderate of them!


----------



## BabySeal

I think that babies take a while to get their features and slight changes in color established at first. :flower:


----------



## Cattia

George was also jaundice for ages, but even now he has an olive tone to his skin. I think it is just his natural colour, my skin tans easily even thigh I am fair.


----------



## leahsbabybump

even though your husband only has a little bit of indian in him it can show through with your kids it hasbeen known for 2 white people to have a coloured baby as one of their parents g.parents is mixed race
my son is mixed race and he is white as they come lol hardly any colour in him


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I'm half hispanic and half white and my husband is polish and shockingly my LO got way more my color skin, he tans incredibly and we just didn't think he would pick up much from me as LO is only 1/4 and i'm fairly light myself (though I do tan well in summer).


----------



## Crannog

leahsbabybump said:



> even though your husband only has a little bit of indian in him it can show through with your kids it hasbeen known for 2 white people to have a coloured baby as one of their parents g.parents is mixed race
> my son is mixed race and he is white as they come lol hardly any colour in him

I would agree with this. It might just be that little bit of indian coming to the fore. lucky baby having nice tanned skin :)


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Thats funny. I'm German...so my skin is very pale. My OH is Dominican and he is dark skinned.

Our little one has my skin complection.... actually, he pretty much has everything from me. =D


----------



## ShanandBoc

My DH is half African American and our daughter is white :)


----------



## GDrag

Don't really know seeing as DH, myself and my two sons have pale complexions, just wanted to say how incredibly cute your LO is, it's the most adorable pic ever!


----------



## wishiwas

Aw, thank you! She hates those flowers lol, but mommy loves them!


----------



## summer rain

My OH is black and arab mixed but my sisters children (fully white) are darker than my LOs, and they tan easily whereas my LOs stay pretty much the same- her OH has a dark reddish complexion but nowhere near as dark as OH. One of my other sisters has olive skin as well; it turns out my mums great great grandma was roma/gypsy and we also have middle eastern and north african but considerably further back xx


----------



## sez

I completely sympathise :hugs: Although it's the opposite way round for me!

I have olive skin and very dark brown hair and brown eyes (everyone says I look spanish! lol) but my LO is very pale and has bright blue eyes... honestly she really does not look like my daughter which does upset me :cry: When people see us they always comment on her eyes and then look at me and I can see what they are thinking (that is nothing like me) Nobody has said anything though apart from another Mum at the swimming pool who boldly said "gosh she is nothing like you is she?!" Nice, real nice hey?! :cry:

She still has no hair bless her but when it does come I am hoping it's darker like mine :blush:

Daddy has greeny/grey eyes and brown hair also (but is not quite as dark as me) but to be honest she does not look much like him either! haha I am not worried she was swapped at the hospital though :rofl: she has not left my side since she came out! :haha:


----------



## wishiwas

Lots of children change as they get older, maybe this will be the case for you? LO looks nothing like me either. A lady said to me recently, "I was going to give you some credit, but she looks just like her dad!" 
Oh well lol. She did inherit my birthmark though, poor thing. It's not hideous, just noticeable. Her's is on the inside of her wrist where mine is on the back of my heel.


----------

